# Stargate Universe



## MzzRach (Oct 27, 2009)

Who else is watching? I have to say, this show is much better than I thought it would be - I enjoy the original Stargate SG-1 series, but this new series is much darker and grittier in tone (in my opinion, they were definitely influenced by the new Battlestar Galactica, which ended earlier this year and was truly brilliant, IMO).

Anyone else digging this show? I can't be the only science fiction fan here, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Official Stargate Website: Series: Stargate Universe


----------



## krijsten (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm not so much into the Stargate/battlestar series, but my boyfriend made my watch the first few episodes of this.

All i can say - Take me now Lieutenant Scott! He makes it worth watching. ahahha

But seeing as I dont really like shows like this, its not that bad.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm having a really, really hard time getting into it.  I LOVED Stargate SG-1 and Atlantis.  I'll keep trying because I didn't get into the other ones for a long time.  
All I did was watch the hubby's DVD collection to catch up.

And a question... Who's watching Warehouse 13?  I thought it was a little dumb at first but then I realized it's just a quirky sci-fi show like Eureka.  Not terribly serious, just fun.

Hopefully I didn't just hijack your thread... LOL


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 28, 2009)

I *LOVED* SG-1, but haven't watched any of SGA. I've caught SGU so far, and I like it. I'm not one hundred percent sold, but I'm going to keep watching. And now I feel like I need to watch SGA.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Oct 28, 2009)

I never watched SG1 but watched Stargate Atlantis and am now watching Stargate Universe.  I think I liked Atlantis better but I'll keep tuned to Universe...it just started so I have to be fair!

I feel like I should go back and watch SG1 to see where it all started!


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 29, 2009)

^Oh you have to. It's so funny, and awesome in a geeky and earnest kind of way.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_I never watched SG1 but watched Stargate Atlantis and am now watching Stargate Universe.  I think I liked Atlantis better but I'll keep tuned to Universe...it just started so I have to be fair!

I feel like I should go back and watch SG1 to see where it all started!_

 
That's what I had to do.  SG1 was awesome until seasons 9 and 10. I agree...  I did like Atlantis a WHOLE lot more than SG1.  

LOL oh my Ronan is HOT!  Jason Momoa is one handsome dude!!!


----------



## Growing Wings (Oct 30, 2009)

I love SG1, so was really excited about SGU.  I'm not sure whether it gets the thumbs up from me or not.  I like it, but it seems a little slow, and  I'm hoping it picks up soon.  It's always nice to have a new SF show to watch (although my housemates may disagree with that!).  It really does remind me of Battlestar Galactica, and I'm curious to see whether SGU can be as successful.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 30, 2009)

In my opinion, SG-1 and SG Atlantis ha a much more light hearted, dare I say goofy vibe (which is cool) - the dark tone of SG Universe is a departure for sure - but I think it is a good thing considering (IMO) they pretty much went as far as they could with SG1 and Atlantis.

Dr Girlfriend - I have never seen Warehouse 13 but am aware of it.  It seems like a fun show, but I am trying to limit my TV watching......


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 30, 2009)

I like SGU but I guess I've yet to grow that illogical attachment to the cast yet.  I absolutely was in love with Rodney from SGA ... I just LOVED that he said Zed  PM instead of Zee PM when talking about the Zero Point Modules ahhh lol.. and the other canadianisms they put in his speach... A small and irrelevant part of the show but it gives me a little smile everytime I hear it lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't get into SG (the original) or SGA until this year.  (Reruns on canada's "Space" network I've watched every episode of SG1 and i think most of Atlantis... )  so SGU is the logical next step for me.  

I'll watch it, I'll give it a whole season before I can say whether I'm truely in LOVE with it or not. 

on SGU I'm loving the gamer kid Eli.  And all his pop culture references they're hilarious.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_In my opinion, SG-1 and SG Atlantis ha a much more light hearted, dare I say goofy vibe (which is cool) - the dark tone of SG Universe is a departure for sure - but I think it is a good thing considering (IMO) they pretty much went as far as they could with SG1 and Atlantis.

Dr Girlfriend - I have never seen Warehouse 13 but am aware of it.  It seems like a fun show, but I am trying to limit my TV watching......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL yeah I've been wondering how we manage to watch so much considering our (hubby and me) work schedules.  Thank you for Tivo!


----------



## beautifulxface (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm watching it, but I still don't know how I feel about it. It definitly has a Battle star feel to it. 

I've been a longtime fan of SG-1, kinda wavered with the Atlantis spin-off. Then I was excited for Universe but now I just don't know. I'll watch a bit more and see how I feel then. 

Though, one thing that really kind of bugged me was the sex bits. Not that I'm squeamish or anything of the sort. I just felt like it was unnecessary, it didn't further any storyline and was thrown in just because they could. 

Tsk, tsk.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 12, 2009)

I actually disagree that the sex is unnecessary. Obviously you have to suspend belief to accept the premise of the Stargate franchise before you can watch any of the shows, but I don't also want to stop believing that adults are going to act like normal adults in given situations. If you lock a group of adults together, eventually they are going to start sleeping with each other. I like the other two shows in the franchise, but they are not realistic about the actions and motivations of their characters. Which is fine, but it's nice to see SGU attempt to portray how real people would react in a very strange and frightening situation.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 16, 2009)

I loved the last episode that just aired ("Time") - my favourite so far.


----------



## Artemisia (Nov 17, 2009)

Didn't like it much at first but the latest episode (Light) was *really* good!
Glad I stuck with it.
Eli made me cry a bit though...


----------

